# Can I move nestbox while babies are inside



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello,
I need quick advice: One of the nestboxes is outside of the loft. I will know next time to have them all inside.
The problem is now that the predator birds are starting to hang around.
The chicks are 6 days old so either mum and dad are on the chicks protecting them. I need to move the box inside now so they dont fall prey.
Has a nestbox been moved before? with success?, i guess if i perform the task while a parent is with them it should work?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aussiegirl said:


> Hello,
> I need quick advice: One of the nestboxes is outside of the loft. I will know next time to have them all inside.
> The problem is now that the predator birds are starting to hang around.
> The chicks are 6 days old so either mum and dad are on the chicks protecting them. I need to move the box inside now so they dont fall prey.
> Has a nestbox been moved before? with success?, i guess if i perform the task while a parent is with them it should work?


That's tricky. I would say that 95% of the time, if you move them, they will abandon the babies. Do you have a good size cage you could put them in? Would there be other birds in the loft with this pair? Do you have any way of putting wire or something on the front of the box to let them in and out? I'm afraid to say, if you move the box into the loft it will be ok. I don't think it will be. Has this pair of birds been in the loft before?


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, yes they have been in there, however ive only had all these birds for 3 months.
Theres i pair of nesting birds in the loft with 2 week olds.
The ones outside are 1 week old.
Perhaps i could try it and grab some info quickly for a diet for them if need be incase i need to rear them myself.
Ive got all day to devote to their welfare.
Im sure when the outside ones start squeaking loudly then they will be at more risk especially when their parents are foraging.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aussiegirl said:


> Thanks, yes they have been in there, however ive only had all these birds for 3 months.
> Theres i pair of nesting birds in the loft with 2 week olds.
> The ones outside are 1 week old.
> Perhaps i could try it and grab some info quickly for a diet for them if need be incase i need to rear them myself.
> ...


Here is the US we use Kaytee Exact Baby Bird Feeding Formula. Not sure what you have there that's equivalent although I would expect you can find Kaytee there too. 
If the birds are in real danger, and I expect they are if there are predators around, you could try moving them and see what happens. Just be prepared to hand raise BEFORE you move them. Maybe they'll surprise you (and me) and keep taking care of the babies. The other pair that is in the loft might have something to say about new birds moving in. Between that and the move, I don't think it will work, but Lord knows I've been wrong before.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Take a look at this link. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9918


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Thankyou again, yes ill find out what they use here before i do the move, i dont want any more stress here!!
Thankyou Lovebirds for your advice. Im quite alone here!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

aussiegirl said:


> Thankyou again, yes ill find out what they use here before i do the move, i dont want any more stress here!!
> Thankyou Lovebirds for your advice. Im quite alone here!


No problem. Good luck with the move. At least the babies are old enough that they are close to the parents feeding them a partial seed diet, so they got their days of pigeon milk which is very important.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks,
Ill let you know how it goes!


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

aussiegirl said:


> Thanks, yes they have been in there, however ive only had all these birds for 3 months.
> Theres i pair of nesting birds in the loft with 2 week olds.
> The ones outside are 1 week old.
> Perhaps i could try it and grab some info quickly for a diet for them if need be incase i need to rear them myself.
> ...


I'm guessing the local crows, currawongs and magpies are making a nuisance of themselves?  

For nest young of any age I often use Wombaroo rearing formulas: http://www.wombaroo.com.au/ 

I have had frequent success with fostering out youngsters to other nesting parents with their own young but usually around the same age- one week's difference may not work out too well (when it comes to food- it's every squeaker for themselves!  ) . I have also successfully moved a nestbox complete with young and parents but that was from a communal aviary to a private enclosure of their own.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok, ive got a silky bantam in a coma so I was attending to her, poor sweet little thing, i went outside to check on the outside nest and both parents were gone and i looked into nest and only 1 squeaker was there shivering.
Ive grabbed her out and brought her inside under red lamp in a cosy nest.
I dare say shes had her brekky, however i now will grab some formula to hand feed.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

wow, I went out and moved the empty nestbox to inside the loft, then the parents started hanging around looking totally confused, so i flew inside and grabbed the baby and took him outside to the empty nest and placed him in there. I waited for 2 minutes and watched the parents go in there. There was an argument then the father bird stayed in the box and began to feed the baby.
Im so happy that she will survive.


----------



## aussiegirl (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok now im really in the deep end! After doing some motherly chores i went outside to check on the progress only to find the chick on her own and very still. I picked her up and she was freezing and unresponsive. I brought her inside and wrapped her in a warmed hand towel and she began wriggling.
I stabilised her body heat again and prepared a small feed.
I used a syringe and opened beak to give food.
I was very careful and she went well. However i may need to crop feed in the future as it was messy and frustrating for both of us.
Ill do some searches for techniques.


----------

